# Thought you might like to see the inside of a 200lber



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

http://research.myfwc.com/features/view_article.asp?id=32824


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

*'*

good info

If this wind will ever lay, I'm gunna try to see what the outside of a 200#'r looks like.


----------



## lil mambo (Jul 22, 2009)

*interesting article*

Very interesting article scott. I do have a bigger question for those of you that have been fishing here alot longer than I have. with water temperatures starting to drop below 80 degrees, how long do you think the fish will hang around, and how far south should I go to maybe have 1 last shot at some fish before they are gone. provided the dam wind ever stops blowing before June 2010.

mike


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

78.5 is a magic number but 74 is general tolerance for migrating fish. little ones can and do handle lower numbers.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

We always caught them near Pass Cavallo until Halloween, then stopped trying after that day. I've seen small ones caught at the Galveston south jetty in mid-November. And, South Padre should hold some of the last big fish, since its so far south. Seems like the state record was caught there late in the autumn.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice article. Very interesting heart size for such a large fish.


----------



## jakers (Oct 29, 2004)

*interesting*

Probably the most interesting thing I have ever read on 2 cool!!!!!!!!

Thanks Scott.


----------



## Ricky T (Aug 4, 2007)

> If you drive diesel, you may be running on tarpon fumes


Interesting. Thanks for the info.


----------



## JimmyS (May 19, 2005)

Cool. I would have thought the heart of that animal would have been a lot larger than that. Did I miss it, or did the article not say how old the fish was ?


----------



## SilverKingHunter (Sep 27, 2009)

Very informative find, thanks...


----------

